# trees killing my grass



## Garret (Feb 10, 2010)

it seems like the tree roots are coming out of the ground and killing the grass all over my back yard! does anyone know a type of grass or what i can do?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> it seems like the tree roots are coming out of the ground and killing the grass all over my back yard! does anyone know a type of grass or what i can do?


Ayuh,... Other than cuttin' the trees down,...
I'm guessin' you're SOLuck....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Depending on the type of tree, you can probably call a tree service to remove the surfacing roots for you without worrying about hurting the tree overall. Shop around though. I would also call your city, forest department, university, etc. arborist for free advice. 

Grass simply will not grow under some trees even if you get the roots out of the way and plant a shade blend. If the concept would work for your landscape, consider taking the lawn out under the trees and planting compatible groundcovers instead.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Cutting the roots will not help. You'll either damage the tree and/or the roots will grow back. I've seen many homeowners cover the roots with soil- this is a temporary fix that can also damage the tree- and if it doesn't, the roots will grow back to the surface.

Trees such as Norway and Sugar Maple, Hybrid Poplars, and Sweet Gum are known for their surface roots. Your solution is to either remove the trees or plant drought and shade tolerant ground cover within the root zone.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Mulch or ground cover. Or cut it down.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

GardenConcepts said:


> Cutting the roots will not help. You'll either damage the tree and/or the roots will grow back. I've seen many homeowners cover the roots with soil- this is a temporary fix that can also damage the tree- and if it doesn't, the roots will grow back to the surface.
> 
> Trees such as Norway and Sugar Maple, Hybrid Poplars, and Sweet Gum are known for their surface roots. Your solution is to either remove the trees or plant drought and shade tolerant ground cover within the root zone.


Unfortunatly, I would have to agree


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Poster hasn't been back since he made the post 
My neighbor dumped a bunch of dirt over the roots of the trees & planted grass
That was a couple years ago & the trees & grass are both doing fine
He has a mix of trees

Mulch wouldn't work since it is a low lying area by a stream that floods


----------



## TANC (Jan 12, 2010)

Whatever grass you pick, pick a hearty shade grass that stays dense. I agree that a moss or ground cover may be more helpful up close to hte tree.


----------

